
Firebase hosting is down - sanat
https://status.firebase.google.com/incident/Hosting/18002
======
adrian_mrd
Just noticed this myself, with many assets receiving 404s instead of the
official incident notice of: "We are experiencing an issue with Firebase
Hosting where 503/504 errors are being returned upon accessing the domains."

Comms could have been much better.

------
sergimansilla
1.5 hours down and 45 minutes with no updates, that's really bad.

